# [SOLVED] how to uninstall BiosAgent plus from esupport.com.



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

By mistake, i installed this from Cnet and can not figure out how can it be uninstalled....
It has no entry on programs list so can not be used windows add/remove.
Doesnot show up on Revo uninstaller.
Of course either doesnt have or hides its own uninstaller.
this is the location of program exe, I am sure it has some other files installed somewhere on the computer as well.
C:\Users\PD\AppData\Local\eSupport.com

thank you.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: how to uninstall BiosAgent plus from esupport.com.*

You have to manually delete these files. It hides a copy of itself in "*C:\Users\[username]\AppData\Local\eSupport.com* in Windows7 and puts a shortcut on desktop. In Windows 7 it also hides in the taskbar and sets itself to autorun at startup. So to get rid of it, you need to exit the icon on taskbar, then delete the folder above, then delete the desktop shortcut, then clean the startup, etc.
Go to registry editor to get rid of its registry keys and values: 
(HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\)
(HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\)
(HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\eg ui)


Or contact their support for a solution


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: how to uninstall BiosAgent plus from esupport.com.*

Thank you spunk,
I had contacted BiosAgent plus customer support and got a reply which is exactly what you had mentioned but no mention of registry.
I tried to look anything related to BiosAgent on registry and could not find any. and there is no icon on system tray, i did not see anything related to this on msconfig start up list as well, neither on task manager. I dont know if it is running on background or not, is there anyway to find if it still has left some traces on my computer?

I am posting their instruction if anyone needed it later.



> o Remove BIOSAgentPlus from your computer do one of the following:
> 
> For Windows 2000 or XP:
> 
> ...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: how to uninstall BiosAgent plus from esupport.com.*

Open the Registry Editor (Start/Search *regedit*) go up to* Edit/Find *in the *Find What *box type in *BiosAgentPlus *and press *Find Next. *it should stop on something and then press the* Del *key on the keyboard, press* Enter *to accept the deletion and press *F3 *to continue searching. Do the last *3 *steps until you get the message *Finished Searching the Registry*.


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

spunk.funk said:


> Open the Registry Editor (Start/Search regedit) go up to Edit/Find in the Find What box type in BiosAgentPlus and press Find Next. it should stop on something and then press the Del key on the keyboard, press Enter to accept the deletion and press F3 to continue searching. Do the last 3 steps until you get the message Finished Searching the Registry.


Did try that registry search last week after uninstall, there was no hit on search. Means did not find any entry with BiosAgentPlus.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: how to uninstall BiosAgent plus from esupport.com.*

Then look for *eSupport *in the Registry.


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: how to uninstall BiosAgent plus from esupport.com.*



spunk.funk said:


> Then look for *eSupport *in the Registry.


Tried this *eSuppor*t search as well, did not turn out anything. When I use this as search item it shows only some other entries having those letters like cSearchLanguageSupport, OfficeOLESupport, AppleMobileDeviceSupport, IGrooveSupport etc. and several entries on Adobe reader.

Edit: Finally found 2 entries with biosagentplus_64****** and deleted. thank you


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: how to uninstall BiosAgent plus from esupport.com.*

You are welcome! If this solved your problem, please mark this thread Solved in the 
Thread tools at the top.


----------

